# Can a x800pro be oc'ed to perform as good/better than x800xl?



## h0tsauce (Sep 2, 2005)

Well the title says it all.... can a x800pro be overclocked to perform just as good if nto better than a stock x800xl?


all replys will be greatly appreciated


----------



## BWA (Sep 3, 2005)

You would need to oc enough to make up differance in pipes 12 vs 16


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 3, 2005)

Yes it can, you need a pretty decent oc though, but it can be done.

-Dan


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 4, 2005)

i guess my card is faster so  and i dont want to open the pipes beause atm i hvae no money for a new one


----------



## soundx98 (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm using an X800Pro PCI-e @540/560 and it runs about 500 Marks better in 3D05 and almost 3000 marks faster in 3D01 than my X800XL. This one is a great clocker but as always it's in the "luck of the draw". I was pretty shocked by it's performance considering the pipeline difference.


----------

